# Mouse and keyboard don't work after startx



## jako (Mar 4, 2014)

Since two weeks I've been trying to install BSD FreeBSD, but without success. I am following the handbook step by step.


FreeBSD 10.0  - 64 bits (CD bootonly.iso)
My laptop: ASUS F3S with external monitor (VGA Plug); mouse Logitech wireless.
Chipset video: Nvidia GE8400M

Following the commands:

```
# /usr/sbin/pkg
# pkg2ng
# pkg install xorg
```
In /etc/rc.conf:

```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```


```
# service hald start
# service dbus start
```

and finally: `# startx`

My display is grey/black; no X mouse cursor and the keyboard is not operational: no effect Ctrl+Alt+Fn; Ctrl+C  What is the way to correct this problem? I don't configure X.Org following advice from @wblock@ (see my preceding thread in the Installing and Upgrading section: installation failed; black screen).

Thanks*.*

My file /var/log/Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/dQ8YbxNu


----------



## tzoi516 (Mar 4, 2014)

Did you try `portmaster x11-driver/xorg-drivers`?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 5, 2014)

Ports must be used to get the KMS drivers for Intel support.  Packages will not do it, at least until the default changes to the KMS version of X.  That may happen in a couple of weeks.  Until then, ports must be used.


----------



## tzoi516 (Mar 5, 2014)

When I first started using FreeBSD I went the package route. After updating packages I would lose my keyboard and mouse. I only got them back after using ports for the x11-drivers/xorg-drivers. Since then I've kept X11 as a ports-based install.


----------



## jako (Mar 5, 2014)

Ok thanks. I will test that next week, because I'm not at home. I propose to deinstall X.Org by pkg and after using ports? Right? *O*r just add x11-drivers/xorg-drivers*?*


----------



## tzoi516 (Mar 5, 2014)

Before completely deleting try `portmaster x11-driver/xorg-drivers` first. If ports-mgmt/portmaster isn't installed then install it via ports and then try running `portmaster x11-driver/xorg-drivers`. That should get your keyboard and mouse back.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 5, 2014)

jako said:
			
		

> Ok thanks. I will test that next week, because I'm not at home. I propose to deinstall X.Org by pkg and after using ports? Right? *O*r just add x11-drivers/xorg-drivers*?*



The KMS page shows how to use portmaster to rebuild just what is needed.


----------

